# easiest way to test driver impedence?



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

Im in the process of getting myself set up. I just received my ecm8000, I installed my new sound card (sound blaster live), and Im waiting for my preamp. Can I begin testing driver impedance w/out my preamp, and if so whats the best/most efficient way to do this?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Google Speaker Workshop and read up on it. It can measure impedance, however you have to make some sort of jig so that it has a reference. 

Also Google Claudio ***** -- he has a site that documents his version of a jig (actually a series of cables specially made for speakers testing) that he uses with Speaker Workshop to measure drivers.

If you don't feel like using Speaker Workshop (SW), Parts Express sells a driver testing kit that uses your computer to run the test sweeps automatically. Apparently it's very good, but with some patience, you can get the same thing for free with SW. 

Good luck.

Also, Parts Express sells other software for speaker builders, some of which has testing modules built in.


----------

